# VISpas



## Dulacre (22. September 2010)

So hab mir mal diese Seite durch gelesen, die einem bei jedem "rechtsklick" oder "Mausradklick" nervt mit "Einfach fragen".

Wie dem auch sei. Ich muss mich also in einem Angelversein zwangsläufig anmelden wenn ich ein VISpas haben möchte?! 

Ich kann denbeitrag dierekt in Holland beim geschäft bezahlen?! So weit so gut, Bezahle ich da auch diese Abgabe von 14€? 

Es sind einige Adresse für Limburger Verband angegeben. Aber bis wohin geht denn dieser Verband. Ich möchte gern ans Veluvemeer. (Direkt am Ijsselmeer). Ist der da noch drin?

Bucht der Angelverein dann regelmäßig (Einmal im jahr alles ab? Incl. den 14€? Oder buchen 1000 Stellen irgendwelche Minibeträge ab? Oder schlimmer noch, muss ich an ewig viele Stellen überweisen?

Kann ich auch schon hier aus deutschland "leicht" erfahren welche Angelvereine bei Harderwjik ansässig sind, und welchen Jahresbeitrag ich Zahlen muss?

Bin ich in Holland zur einer gewissen Anzahl an Stunden zur Gewässerpflege verpflichtet (So wie hier in deutschland in vielen Vereinen!)? Kann ja sein das ich so viele Stunden garnicht nach Holland zum Angeln fahre... bzw mal en Jahr garnicht nach Holland fahre...

So viele Fragen... Ihr seht, ich bin ziemlich planlos. Vllt lassen sich die ein oder anderen Fragen ja klären...

Danke schon mal für jegliche Bemühungen!

Dulacre


----------



## Koschimitzu (22. September 2010)

*AW: VISpas*

Aloha , 

Du kannst den VIspas hier in Deutschland in bestimmten angelschäften erwerben dies sogar online  Um angeln zu können musst du in ein Verein deiner Wahl eintreten . http://www.faunaland.nl/ <--- Das ist ein Zoofachgeschäft in  Harderwjik da bekommst du die angellizensen für die Region .
Wenn du in den Angelverein eingetreten bist kriegste die Gewässerkarte,bestimmung usw die Beiträge musst du 1jahr im Vorraus bezahlen somit kannst nach 1jahr wenn dir die Region nichtmehr gefällt ohne probleme wechseln, Arbeitstunden gibts in den Angelvereine zwar aber nur für holländer ausländische mitglieder sind glaube ich von den diensten befreit 
naja habe versucht deine Fragen zubeantworten hoffe konnte dir einwenig helfen .
Ist alles einwenig unsortiert sry @ 

MFG


----------



## dc1981 (23. September 2010)

*AW: VISpas*



Dulacre schrieb:


> So hab mir mal diese Seite durch gelesen, die einem bei jedem "rechtsklick" oder "Mausradklick" nervt mit "Einfach fragen".
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Ich muss mich also in einem Angelversein zwangsläufig anmelden wenn ich ein VISpas haben möchte?!
> 
> ...


 
servus,

hab dir mal ne karte beigelegt damit man sieht bis wo "Limburg" geht.


----------



## Udo561 (23. September 2010)

*AW: VISpas*

Hi,
hier steht alles   http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Arbeitsstunden musst du keine leisten , auch nicht als Niederländer.
Gruß Udo


----------

